# I miss my hammer



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

My truck was burgularized. The thief got around $2000 in power tools. It sucks, but they also took my hammer. I miss my hammer the most.

I think its a discontinued model to boot. Anyone else continually wound themselves when they switch to a new hammer?


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Absolutely,
I am use to one cheap hammer I have had from when I was young. It is too light to frame with so I do have a favorite framing hammer also but whenever I use anything but my regular hammer I miss the nail, hit my finger and just don't feel comfortable.
I feel for ya.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

eXpatRioteX said:


> My truck was burgularized. The thief got around $2000 in power tools. It sucks, but they also took my hammer. I miss my hammer the most.
> 
> I think its a discontinued model to boot. Anyone else continually wound themselves when they switch to a new hammer?


You now have a good excuse to dig deep into your wallet and buy one of those titanium hammers. You won't regret it if you do. Your elbow will love you for it too, if you do a lot of backhand overhead nailing.


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

I had someone take my hammer from a jobsite before, and I was pissed about it just like you are. It's hardly the cost, it's all about developing a great feel for a certain tool over a long time. I was planning on framing it along with some photos in the garage since I've built my own house with it, and I thought it would be cool to have something to chronicle what I feel is a great accomplishment.

I did, however, buy a replacement, and as soon as I got comfortable with it, I bought 4 more and stored them away in case this happens again. It's such a small tool, and easy to misplace!

Marty


----------



## fredbuilt (Jan 31, 2007)

Some one stelling your hammer is like someone hitting on your wife/girlfriend..its just wrong:sad:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

My Dad's hammer was stolen years ago, nothing special about it other than it belonged to my father. I replaced it with an Estwing plus a few others of the same brand. I now swing the Estwing weight-forward model for general work and the old model framer.

Sometimes a loss can be a gain.:thumbsup:


----------



## Standstrong (Apr 18, 2006)

Just got a titanium STILLETTO for x-mas.
There truly is no other, absolutely no question.
But I still have my dad's old hammer for siding.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

One sec i have a comment


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Sometimes I'd like to get off the hammer and do more organising.

But, I suppose when I think of it, your hammer is probly the closest tool to you (if you're a chippie). It's sought of personal, without over doing it. You develop that feel and touch with the hammer and youknow exactly how to handle it, and know how to swing and hit the nails in timber (NOT LUMBER).


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah. At least all of you seem to understand me. When i told my wife she just looked at me funny.

I got a replacement, its a Vaughn California Framer. Its almost identical to the Craftsman ones I've had, the head looks to be the same, but the handle has a different finish and feel. Its just that i've been using the craftsman one for 10 years. I've gone through a few, but they break in the same.


----------



## Ted W (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm happy with just about any 20 oz. ripping hammer with a fiberglass handle and rubber grip. Whenever it disappears (which does happen), I can easily replace it. The one I have now is a Plumb, costing about $15. But if I was blindfolded I wouldn't know it from a Stanley, Vaughn or any other leading brand. However, I noticed that cheap brands (ToolShop, Tool Forge, Made in Taiwan) the face is too rounded. I know this has nothing to do with the sentiment of a hammer that's been a true friend for many years, but it's good to be flexible.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

eXpatRioteX said:


> Yeah. At least all of you seem to understand me. When i told my wife she just looked at me funny.
> 
> I got a replacement, its a Vaughn California Framer. Its almost identical to the Craftsman ones I've had, the head looks to be the same, but the handle has a different finish and feel. Its just that i've been using the craftsman one for 10 years. I've gone through a few, but they break in the same.



Psst Vaughn makes or made the craftsman hammer. I have carried the Vaughn 23 oz. for years. The last handle lasted 5 years before it busted from getting slintered from jahn shoes and rebar. I bought a new one that is more like the craftsman hammer. The re-enforcement is ok but I like the classic look.


----------



## Tyler Homes (Feb 9, 2007)

Get over it!!! Move on. It is just a hammer...Be glad you did not get hurt. Anti vibe is a good hammer with the axe handle.


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

Ditto Teetor

I had my fathers hamer also, but mine wasn't stolen I left it somewhere. I retraced my steps for about 6 months. going back to old jobs. I guess it was like comfort food, always felt good to hold on to.


----------



## ozmy6 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Hammerhead*

I use 3 diffrent hammers and 3 loops for framing my Vaghne 23 California wit my swinging loop so it dont pop out when i get down on one knee. My 20 Estwing wit my gate loop for roofing so i can slap it in and my 22 short rip Plumb wit my fixed loop an exellent combo hammer I also have the first hammer my dad gave me when we or I built my pinewood derby car [that guy could supervise from any seat in the house] still good for picture hanging. Wouldnt like to lose any to theft or by being discontinude.Dont get me wrong i love my Bostich guns and just added a 2'' 18gauge oilless finish gun [very nice] but i donnt think i could work w/out my coil or stick nailer


----------



## ozmy6 (Feb 18, 2007)

When your wife looks at you funny just shut the light back off


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd like to get one of those stilletto's but a few years back I switched from a heavier hammer to a 19 oz Vaughn California framer. Most of the nails I drive in are with a nail gun anyway.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

i spit nails then step on them....no i got a fiberglass vaughn for 25 bones and we like to hang out:thumbup:


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

old ajc roofing hatchet and an estwing framer.I tried to switch to a differant hammer and still bare the scars.


----------



## Murph (Mar 12, 2007)

*hammer*

I love my hammer. Same hammer for going on7 years now. I even dropped it from a second story new construction house into 4 feet of muddy murky water. Got down to my boxers, jumped in and fished with my feet to retreive it. The other guys thought I was nuts but I guess thats my most personal tool. I own 4 estwings and will never look back.


----------

